# sensor optico que solo sense la luz de su emisor



## micho300 (Oct 21, 2009)

hola  he hecho varios circuitos con sensores foto led y funcionan bien... hasta que...
llego el verano y la luz diurna  empezo a producir problemas  a pesar que  la luz solar no le caia directamente  el fotoled  sensaba
.. lo que busco es un circuito donde mi foto led solo sense la luz que le da su emisor  y no afecte  cualquier otra luz ajena....
pensaba talves  en poner frecuencia  a la luz,,,tambien pense  en luz laser..  pero  nose como hacerlo..si saben algun metodo aganmelos saber por favor grasias


----------



## golumx (Oct 21, 2009)

los sensores PNA de Panasonic estan codificados para trabajar solo en un rango de frecuencias, pero los hay de mas marcas....


----------



## micho300 (Oct 21, 2009)

golum te daria las grasias pero tu respuesta  esta incompleta por favor  se ve que sabes mas.  continua tu respuesta grasias


----------



## gca (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola.
Micho300 si no me equivoco podes solucionar tu problema cubriendo el fotoled con "un filtro" (no se como se llama) que es como el que usan las teles en el receptor que impide que la luz solar moleste, no hace falta modificar nada.

Saludos


----------



## micho300 (Oct 22, 2009)

grasias kiukiv  ojala que vendan ese filtro en  tamaño pequeño.....pero me distes una idea ...grasias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2009)

Si colocas tu censor dentro de un tubo negro de unos 15Cm que apunte directo al led, este solo recibirá la luz proveniente del led.


----------



## golumx (Oct 27, 2009)

Existen varios sensores que solo son sensibles a trenes de pulsos de  luz infraroja en una frecuencia determinada, los PNA4620 de Panasonic necesitan de una fuente externa pulsada bajo la frecuencia de 38Khz, otros como el IS471F de Sharp solo necesitan de un led IR externo, el mismo sensor se ocupa de hacerlo trabajar a la frecuencia a la que es sensible, pero si el sensor esta sometido a luz solar directa, ni filtros, ni frecuencias de trabajo, ni nada.


----------

